

What Aaron Sorkin and David Fincher get wrong about Harvard—and Facebook. - amichail
http://www.slate.com/id/2269308/

======
IoJoi
They portrayed harvard the way they did to highlight the roles privilege and
elitism had to with the founding of Facebook. It's no accident facebook, whose
differentiating feature from it's competitors was elitism, was born at an ivy
league school, an ecosystem dependent on elitism and social connections for
professional advantages. It would be hard to convey this in a 2 hour movie
without exaggerating harvard life, that's film bub.

